

New series of attacks at GoDaddy - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/12/attacks-against-godaddy-acrossuniverseitbenet-com-hilary-kneber-hardsoft.html

======
sucuri2
If you read the comments on the post and search for GoDaddy on twitter, lots
of sites have been hacked.

And as always, GoDaddy is denying, saying none of this is happening.

